# Serafini:"Gattuso lascerà il Milan a fine stagione".



## admin (3 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Luca Serafini, intervistato da Raio 24, Rino Gattuso lascerà il Milan al termine della stagione indipendentemente dalla conquista della Champions e della Coppa italia. La notizia non è ancora uscita perchè lo spogliatoio è compatto ed è col tecnico. Ma Gattuso andrà via.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## varvez (3 Aprile 2019)

Ormai lo sapevamo tutti, il problema è come arrivare a fine stagione


----------



## Zenos (3 Aprile 2019)

Uh che soffiata mr Serafini,addentrato proprio nelle stanze che contano


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2019)

Oramai lo sanno anche i sassi che andrà via. 
Per quello sostengo che conviene tutti remare nella stessa direzione e sperare nel miracolo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2019)

Credo che ormai al mondo solo quel rimbambito di Pellegatti speri nella riconferma. Oltre ai tifosi dell'inter


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Serafini, intervistato da Raio 24, Rino Gattuso lascerà il Milan al termine della stagione indipendentemente dalla conquista della Champions e della Coppa italia. La notizia non è ancora uscita perchè lo spogliatoio è compatto ed è col tecnico. Ma Gattuso andrà via.



Grazie a Dio. Il giorno in cui andrà via sarà il nuovo 25 aprile per tutti noi milanisti.


----------



## sette (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Serafini, intervistato da Raio 24, Rino Gattuso lascerà il Milan al termine della stagione indipendentemente dalla conquista della Champions e della Coppa italia. La notizia non è ancora uscita perchè lo spogliatoio è compatto ed è col tecnico. Ma Gattuso andrà via.



Quindi, visto che Serafini ha spifferato tutto, domani lo spogliatoio esploderà?


----------



## mabadi (3 Aprile 2019)

Io leggo l'articolo in maniera diversa.
Gattuso andrà via perchè il Milan aveva preso ad inizio stagione già qualcuno per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio. Il giorno in cui andrà via sarà il nuovo 25 aprile per tutti noi milanisti.



Frase che ho già sentito/letto tante volte, speriamo bene per le prossime scelte della società dai.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai lo sanno anche i sassi che andrà via.
> Per quello sostengo che conviene tutti remare nella stessa direzione e sperare nel miracolo.



I miracoli penso siano finiti. Con i gol inventati da Piatek abbiamo esaurito la scorta.

Rimane la realtà che parla di una Lazio che può superarci, di un'Atalanta che ci sarà a riddosso e di una classifica che ci vede indietro all'Inter più comica degli ultimi anni, che pena.


----------



## Boomer (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I miracoli penso siano finiti. Con i gol inventati da Piatek abbiamo esaurito la scorta.
> 
> Rimane la realtà che parla di una Lazio che può superarci, di un'Atalanta che ci sarà a riddosso e di una classifica che ci vede indietro all'Inter più comica degli ultimi anni, che pena.



Tutto grazie al peggior allenatore della Serie A e della Serie B.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Tutto grazie al peggior allenatore della Serie A e della Serie B.



Ma Gattuso non è un allenatore e non lo è mai stato.
Il suo problema è che non mettendosi la tuta e mettendosi in ghingheri qualcuno ci è anche cascato.
Ragazzi questo qui è una specie di compagno dei giocatori che si fa dare consigli dal Riccio di turno, infatti anche tempo fa parlava di staff e ca.ate simili, lui di suo non ci ha messo niente, ci ha messo la faccia, ora vediamo se gli metteranno un sacchetto in testa e se la porteranno via.
Quest'anno più che mai serviva una figura importante per una stagione del genere, un coach abbastanza navigato, non un pirla simile.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Tutto grazie al peggior allenatore della Serie A e della Serie B.




Per altri è invece colpa dei giocatori (??). In effetti la Lazio schiera temibili campioni come Lulic, Radu, Parolo, Correa, Caicedo e Acerbi (scartato da noi). L'Atalanta poi non ne parliamo: Masiello, Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, il fortissimo e conosciutissimo Djimsiti, Pasalic (altro nostro scarto) ecc. Per tacere dei fenomeni dell'Udinese che ieri ci hanno quasi sconfitto. 


Tutti giocatori incredibili che giustamente stanno praticamente a pari punti con noi. Contro questi campionissimi è dura giocarsela, Gattuso è assolutamente incolpevole

E taccio sui fenomeni incredibili che abbiamo affrontato in Europa League...


----------



## Black (3 Aprile 2019)

ma và? che notizia sorprendente...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per altri è invece colpa dei giocatori (??). In effetti la Lazio schiera temibili campioni come Lulic, Radu, Parolo, Correa, Caicedo e Acerbi (scartato da noi). L'Atalanta poi non ne parliamo: Masiello, Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, il fortissimo e conosciutissimo Djimsiti, Pasalic (altro nostro scarto) ecc. Per tacere dei fenomeni dell'Udinese che ieri ci hanno quasi sconfitto.
> 
> 
> Tutti giocatori incredibili che giustamente stanno praticamente a pari punti con noi. Contro questi campionissimi è dura giocarsela, Gattuso è assolutamente incolpevole
> ...


infatti…

e poi a dirla tutta per me non siamo cosi scarsi come giocatori almeno nei 12-13 uomini...comunque da arrivare in Champions con tranquillità e superare un girone barzelletta in europa League di sicuro...


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> per altri è invece colpa dei giocatori (??). In effetti la lazio schiera temibili campioni come lulic, radu, parolo, correa, caicedo e acerbi (scartato da noi). L'atalanta poi non ne parliamo: Masiello, hateboer, de roon, freuler, il fortissimo e conosciutissimo djimsiti, pasalic (altro nostro scarto) ecc. Per tacere dei fenomeni dell'udinese che ieri ci hanno quasi sconfitto.
> 
> 
> Tutti giocatori incredibili che giustamente stanno praticamente a pari punti con noi. Contro questi campionissimi è dura giocarsela, gattuso è assolutamente incolpevole
> ...


----------



## Zenos (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per altri è invece colpa dei giocatori (??). In effetti la Lazio schiera temibili campioni come Lulic, Radu, Parolo, Correa, Caicedo e Acerbi (scartato da noi). L'Atalanta poi non ne parliamo: Masiello, Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, il fortissimo e conosciutissimo Djimsiti, Pasalic (altro nostro scarto) ecc. Per tacere dei fenomeni dell'Udinese che ieri ci hanno quasi sconfitto.
> 
> 
> Tutti giocatori incredibili che giustamente stanno praticamente a pari punti con noi. Contro questi campionissimi è dura giocarsela, Gattuso è assolutamente incolpevole
> ...



Da mettere in home Page perché ogni tanto qualcuno se ne dimentica.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> infatti…
> 
> e poi a dirla tutta per me non siamo cosi scarsi come giocatori almeno nei 12-13 uomini...comunque da arrivare in Champions con tranquillità e superare un girone barzelletta in europa League di sicuro...



L'Atalanta ad inizio anno non ingranava, la Roma ha cannato la stagione, la Lazio ha avuto pure tanti infortuni e per due mesi ha sbandato, l'Inter con Icardi si è incasinata da sola. Nonostante ciò tutte queste squadre con enormi problemi sono a ridosso o poco sopra di noi.

Eh ma i giocatori del Milan soffrono le gare importanti. 

Vediamo: la Roma reduce da un 7-1 gioca contro di noi. Invece di aggredirli e di stroncarli andiamo all'Olimpico a fare le barricate dandogli fiducia e prendendo sberle, partita ignobile degna del peggior catenaccio. Morale della favola: Di Francesco esonerato e squadra allo sbando. Solo noi potevamo resuscitare temporaneamente quei cadaveri.

Inter reduce da un ko europeo col caso Icardi bollente. Spalletti piazza Vecino (Vecino, mica De Bruyne o Hazard...) tra le linee e Gattuso non ci capisce un'acca per oltre un'ora. Morale della favola sconfitta nel derby e Inter che la partita successiva viene piallata dalla Lazio.

Con la Lazio in coppa Italia poi uno scempio tattico degno del calcio anni '50.

E meglio non ricordare Benevento 1 e 2, Verona, derby dello scorso anno, finale di coppa con la Juve, partite di Europa League dell'anno scorso e di quest'anno, Frosinone, Empoli, Bologna ecc. ecc. Tutti squadroni difficili da affrontare e imbottiti di campioni.

Un'ultima chicca: l'Udinese dopo il Chievo è la squadra che ha fatto meno punti in trasferta, *e in tutto il 2019 aveva fatto zero punti in trasferta*, perdendole tutte. E ieri ha rischiato perfino di fare tre punti.

Dopo questa sfilza di successi c'è ancora qualcuno che si chiede per quale motivo un allenatore come Gattuso debba essere cacciato...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2019)

Spero che da Agosto del prossimo campionato il Milan ritornerà a giocare a calcio.
Questo è il mio più grande augurio.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Credo che ormai al mondo solo quel rimbambito di Pellegatti speri nella riconferma. Oltre ai tifosi dell'inter



Dimentichi i Gattusiani.


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per altri è invece colpa dei giocatori (??). In effetti la Lazio schiera temibili campioni come Lulic, Radu, Parolo, Correa, Caicedo e Acerbi (scartato da noi). L'Atalanta poi non ne parliamo: Masiello, Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, il fortissimo e conosciutissimo Djimsiti, Pasalic (altro nostro scarto) ecc. Per tacere dei fenomeni dell'Udinese che ieri ci hanno quasi sconfitto.
> 
> 
> Tutti giocatori incredibili che giustamente stanno praticamente a pari punti con noi. Contro questi campionissimi è dura giocarsela, Gattuso è assolutamente incolpevole
> ...



Neanche al bar sento dire certe robe davvero ragazzi.. lasciando da parte il fatto che vestire la maglia del Milan e giocare a San Siro ha un peso decisamente diverso..ma vi rendete conto che la unico giocatore con un minimo di tecnica e visione di gioco nel Milan è Paquetá?? La Lazio schiera gente come Parolo, Milinkovic, Luis Alberto, Correa che a livello di tecnica individuale e visione caca in testa a tutti i nostri centrocampisti. Gli stessi Ilicic Papu Gomez Pasalic Hateboer in fatto di qualità nelle giocate ci davano in testa. Noi gli unici giocatori di qualità che abbiamo sono Paquetá che gioca da un anno e mezzo senza sosta ed è appena arrivato, Chalanoglu che ha la personalità di un gattino bagnato e affonda con la barca e Bonaventura che è rotto da 1 milione di anni. Abbiamo UN SOLO giocatore capace di giocare il pallone con precisione e variare le giocate. Quando la condizione fisica non ti assiste senza questi giocatori non fai NIENTE.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Neanche al bar sento dire certe robe davvero ragazzi.. lasciando da parte il fatto che vestire la maglia del Milan e giocare a San Siro ha un peso decisamente diverso..ma vi rendete conto che la unico giocatore con un minimo di tecnica e visione di gioco nel Milan è Paquetá?? La Lazio schiera gente come Parolo, Milinkovic, Luis Alberto, Correa che a livello di tecnica individuale e visione caca in testa a tutti i nostri centrocampisti. Gli stessi Ilicic Papu Gomez Pasalic Hateboer in fatto di qualità nelle giocate ci davano in testa. Noi gli unici giocatori di qualità che abbiamo sono Paquetá che gioca da un anno e mezzo senza sosta ed è appena arrivato, Chalanoglu che ha la personalità di un gattino bagnato e affonda con la barca e Bonaventura che è rotto da 1 milione di anni. Abbiamo UN SOLO giocatore capace di giocare il pallone con precisione e variare le giocate. Quando la condizione fisica non ti assiste senza questi giocatori non fai NIENTE.




I giocatori delle altre squadre ti sembrano fenomeni perché sono allenati da veri allenatori che danno loro una impostazione tattica e schemi efficaci. Viceversa i giocatori del Milan sembrano brocchi perché giocano a caso senza alcuno schema e con la sola idea tattica di difendere nella nostra trequarti. 

Basta guardare l’involuzione di Paqueta per vedere quanti danni ha fatto mister veleno.


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio. Il giorno in cui andrà via sarà il nuovo 25 aprile per tutti noi milanisti.



Dejavù. Questo discorso lo sento dal dopo Allegri. Ad ogni tecnico cambiato.


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I giocatori delle altre squadre ti sembrano fenomeni perché sono allenati da veri allenatori che danno loro una impostazione tattica e schemi efficaci. Viceversa i giocatori del Milan sembrano brocchi perché giocano a caso senza alcuno schema e con la sola idea tattica di difendere nella nostra trequarti.
> 
> Basta guardare l’involuzione di Paqueta per vedere quanti danni ha fatto mister veleno.



Paquetá quando gioca si vede lontano un miglio che ha qualità tecniche e di visione di gioco svariate categorie superiori ai suoi compagni. 
Impostazione tattica e schemi vanno a farsi benedire se la maggior parte dei giocatori che hai in campo sbaglia stop e passaggi elementari. Guarda quante volte al posto che servire il passaggio sulla corsa i nostri giocatori sono costretti a fermarsi e fare due passi indietro perché il passaggio è impreciso. Quante volte dovremmo giocare a due tocchi e imbucare subito al compagno un filtrante e invece facciamo 4 tocchi e la passiamo indietro perché ormai lo spazio è stato chiuso. Abbiamo troppi giocatori mediocri tecnicamente.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Serafini, intervistato da Raio 24, Rino Gattuso lascerà il Milan al termine della stagione indipendentemente dalla conquista della Champions e della Coppa italia. La notizia non è ancora uscita perchè lo spogliatoio è compatto ed è col tecnico. Ma Gattuso andrà via.



Speriamo! Anche se a questo punto non capisco più neanche bene di chi siano le colpe,vorrei solo tornare a vedere una squadra che giochi a calcio,stop.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dejavù. Questo discorso lo sento dal dopo Allegri. Ad ogni tecnico cambiato.



per forza, li prendeva con lo stampino per potergli dare la colpa...

a sto giro soncurioso di vedere chi arriva...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Paquetá quando gioca si vede lontano un miglio che ha qualità tecniche e di visione di gioco svariate categorie superiori ai suoi compagni.
> Impostazione tattica e schemi vanno a farsi benedire se la maggior parte dei giocatori che hai in campo sbaglia stop e passaggi elementari. Guarda quante volte al posto che servire il passaggio sulla corsa i nostri giocatori sono costretti a fermarsi e fare due passi indietro perché il passaggio è impreciso. Quante volte dovremmo giocare a due tocchi e imbucare subito al compagno un filtrante e invece facciamo 4 tocchi e la passiamo indietro perché ormai lo spazio è stato chiuso. Abbiamo troppi giocatori mediocri tecnicamente.



sarà un caso che quando arrivano da noi diventano tutti brocchi...
non vedo una triangolazione da 2 anni, roba che riesce anche in serie B. ma noi siamo meno qualitativi della serie B forse.......

no dai ragazzi...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Serafini, intervistato da Raio 24, Rino Gattuso lascerà il Milan al termine della stagione indipendentemente dalla conquista della Champions e della Coppa italia. La notizia non è ancora uscita perchè lo spogliatoio è compatto ed è col tecnico. Ma Gattuso andrà via.



Speriamo sia vero.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo...

E speriamo che vada pure alla Roma a darle la mazzata finale...


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Serafini, intervistato da Raio 24, Rino Gattuso lascerà il Milan al termine della stagione indipendentemente dalla conquista della Champions e della Coppa italia. La notizia non è ancora uscita perchè lo spogliatoio è compatto ed è col tecnico. Ma Gattuso andrà via.



Magari.

Dispiace per quelli a cui mancherà il grande gioco che ci ha dato quest'anno


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarà un caso che quando arrivano da noi diventano tutti brocchi...
> non vedo una triangolazione da 2 anni, roba che riesce anche in serie B. ma noi siamo meno qualitativi della serie B forse.......
> 
> no dai ragazzi...



Infatti per insegnare a due giocatori a fare una triangolazione ci vuole da studiare una grande tattica ed essere grandi allenatori. Certo. Una squadra è fatta di tante cose e tipi di giocatori diversi. In una squadra che vuole ambire ad essere una "grande" ci vuole qualità oltre che il giusto mix di tipologie di calciatori. Noi non abbiamo né uno né l altro. 
Le sue colpe le ha anche Gattuso ma ostinarsi a scaricare TUTTA la colpa sul mister come fanno i tifosi al bar ogni volta che si perde una partita è sbagliato.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Magari.
> 
> Dispiace per quelli a cui mancherà il grande gioco che ci ha dato quest'anno



I profeti del "eeeh ma quello che conta sono i 3 punti!!!!!!" e "il bel gioco non fa vincere niente, guardate la Juve!!!!"


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Infatti per insegnare a due giocatori a fare una triangolazione ci vuole da studiare una grande tattica ed essere grandi allenatori. Certo. Una squadra è fatta di tante cose e tipi di giocatori diversi. In una squadra che vuole ambire ad essere una "grande" ci vuole qualità oltre che il giusto mix di tipologie di calciatori. Noi non abbiamo né uno né l altro.
> Le sue colpe le ha anche Gattuso ma ostinarsi a scaricare TUTTA la colpa sul mister come fanno i tifosi al bar ogni volta che si perde una partita è sbagliato.



ti ripeto.. sarà un caso che quando arrivano da noi diventano tutti brocchi?


----------



## Victorss (4 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti ripeto.. sarà un caso che quando arrivano da noi diventano tutti brocchi?



Ma non è vero che diventano tutti brocchi.. Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetá, Piatek non sono brocchi..il problema è che giocano tutti insieme nello stesso sistema di gioco nel quale l unico che ci mette qualcosa in più a livello di qualità è Paquetá. Cosa vuoi chiedere a due tori come Kessie e Bakayoko? Corsa, muscoli, polmoni, contrasti, spallate calci e pugni e pure di fare girare la palla in modo fluido? A questo ci devono pensare altri tipi di giocatori..che noi non abbiamo..o meglio ne abbiamo solo uno che ora è pure rotto..se ci aggiungi che abbiamo dei terzini ridicoli a parte Conti e che Suso e Chalanoglu si liquefanno sul più bello hai fatto tombola..questa squadra è assortita e costruita veramente male e credimi mi costa ammetterlo perché io ero tra quelli che diceva di aspettare un paio di anni per vedere il lavoro di Mirabelli e adesso posso dirlo: uno scempio, aveva ragione chi diceva che questa è una squadra costruita malissimo.
In ogni caso anche Rino ha le sue colpe eh, non sto dicendo il contrario.. però non è solo colpa sua..far girare come di deve sta squadra secondo me sarebbe difficile per chiunque. Poi magari un allenatore di quelli già scafati e top farebbe meno fatica, ma sarebbe difficile comunque.


----------

